# New here! Advice please



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi Everyone! I'm new to the forum and very happy with my MaraX.

For 3 months now pulling some nice shots with vst basket 15gram, bottomless portafilter and Niche grinder. Would like some advice on how to use the 'Single' IMS basket because I get over-caffeinated 😉. Tried coarser grinds, less/no tamping without results and lots of channeling/squirting coffee.

Sharing the 15 gr. shot is not an option because girlfriend only drinks one cappucino a day.

Some tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi

I've been using IMS the single for quite a while and found the key factor is using a convex tamper. I am using 18g IMS basket as well which allows to keep the grind level same.


----------



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi Prezes, Thanks for the tip! Will order one and see how that goes👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NICCI said:


> Hi Prezes, Thanks for the tip! Will order one and see how that goes👍


 @NICCI There's two in the classifieds section

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## jhf (Nov 30, 2020)

Attention! IMS produces two types of single bowls. One with a conical bottom and the other with a flat bottom. I believe that the convex tamper is suitable for a bowl with a conical bottom.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@jhf I am quite sure 'the single' is only conical


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@jhf @prezes My favourite tamper of 18 years vintage, is my Reg Barber US curve...used on everything, be it flat or not.


----------



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Did notice some for sale in the classifieds, but I'm located in Germany. Customs here seem to find joy in pestering German buyers ordering UK products after Brexit... My UK shower curtain ( worth 15 pounds) that I ordered second week of Januari was stuck in customs for 2 months🤔


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NICCI said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Did notice some for sale in the classifieds, but I'm located in Germany. Customs here seem to find joy in pestering German buyers ordering UK products after Brexit... My UK shower curtain ( worth 15 pounds) that I ordered second week of Januari was stuck in customs for 2 months🤔


 I would hope something like a Tamper would whizz through with German efficiency...things must have improved since then....of course I don't know how much postage would be?


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

If it's marked as a gift by the sender can help as well. I think it settled down a bit since January but it's understandable you're worried after the experience you had !


----------



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a feeling it could have something to do with discouraging Germans ordering from UK. "How could they leave the EU! The black sheep!" Or similar ridiculous sentiments...

Anyway, I ordered one locally this morning


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NICCI said:


> I have a feeling it could have something to do with discouraging Germans ordering from UK. "How could they leave the EU! The black sheep!" Or similar ridiculous sentiments...
> 
> Anyway, I ordered one locally this morning


 I suspect that's more the EU commission than the German people or countries...can't really say too much more, or we will get political, which members agreed we shouldn't do.


----------



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

I agree...


----------



## jhf (Nov 30, 2020)

They are different. Conical https://www.kavovary-doplnky.cz/p/7097/precizni-miska-marzocco. With a flat perforated surface https://www.kavovary-doplnky.cz/p/5440/precizni-miska-standart with marking B70 1T h24.5N.


----------



## jhf (Nov 30, 2020)

prezes said:


> @jhf Jsem si docela jistý, že „singl" je pouze kuželovitý


 They are different. Conical https://www.kavovary-doplnky.cz/p/7097/precizni-miska-marzocco. With a flat perforated surface https://www.kavovary-doplnky.cz/p/5440/precizni-miska-standart with marking B70 1T h24.5N.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

jhf said:


> They are different. Conical https://www.kavovary-doplnky.cz/p/7097/precizni-miska-marzocco. With a flat perforated surface https://www.kavovary-doplnky.cz/p/5440/precizni-miska-standart with marking B70 1T h24.5N.


 Yes that's correct - but only the first one is called 'the single' which is meant to be different than standard single baskets and to allow better extraction while allowing to keep same grind size between single and double shots.

On another note I also tend to use standard Lelit single basket which is similar to the second one from IMS with convex tamper with great results.


----------



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

Hmm ..., can't wait to try it out. Hope to receive my tamper Wednesday👍


----------



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

prezes said:


> Yes that's correct - but only the first one is called 'the single' which is meant to be different than standard single baskets and to allow better extraction while allowing to keep same grind size between single and double shots.
> 
> On another note I also tend to use standard Lelit single basket which is similar to the second one from IMS with convex tamper with great results.


 Thanks Prezes! Finally received my convex tamper and the results are GREAT. Amazing how such a small difference in gear can make such a huge difference in taste!


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

NICCI said:


> Thanks Prezes! Finally received my convex tamper and the results are GREAT. Amazing how such a mall difference in gear can make such a huge difference in taste!


 I'm really glad it helped ! I've been struggling with single shots for quite a while till decided to try the convex tamper.


----------

